# How common are stomach issues in poodles?



## Mister

Standards in generally (from what ive seen and heard) do have pretty sensitive stomachs....not like a garbage gut Lab ya know. Mister can eat something different than usual and have runny poop for days. My best friend in this fight is canned pumpkin. Its a miracle worker and will stop his runny poop within a day!


----------



## plumcrazy

Our girls are less bothered by what they DO eat than by if they DON'T eat... If either of our spoos have an empty stomach they'll vomit bile. We try to make sure they eat several smaller meals per day rather than one large one... If they nibble throughout the day, they're much better off.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

I agree with Plumcrazy - if I DON'T feed on schedule, twice a day, then I'll get the vomiting bile episodes. They also get snacks in the day and one in the middle of the night when my husband comes to bed. I just think that it's better to have a little something in their stomach's at all times.


----------



## Olie

One of my two spoos has a touchy belly, Suri. As for the entire group, I agree if they have not eaten well, they can get upset and throw up the yellow bile. With Suri - we are trying to determine if it is a food issue or a stress issue - which becomes a food issue and on both instances comes the diarrhea. :rolffleyes:

We are going back to NO grain with Suri. And trying out Taste of Wild.

From what I am reading, breeders would know best, that it is somewhat difficult or even impossible to breed out IBS, or IBD because anything could bring this on. Stress is one issues and food allergies. I would think temperament would play a key in some of that - so I wonder maybe that could be place to start?. Addisons is another disease that has symtoms of IBS.


----------



## Poodle Lover

No stomach sensitivity here, yy spoos will pretty much eat anything. They are ok with kibble, as long as it's mixed with home cooked, raw and different types of meat, kibble etc.


----------



## calidani

Ivy doesn't seem to have too many issues so far, but then again I am used to my lab's severe digestive issues. He has IBD, allergies, and sensitivities, and I have to rotate his food about every 3 weeks between a few brands that he isn't allergic to (TOTW Pacific Stream, NB LID Venison, Hills d/d Venison and Potato, and RAW) or else he will quickly lose weight and have projectile diarrhea. As long as I rotate between the 3 kibbles and give him a few raw meals a week, then he does decent.
He can't tolerate any grains, poultry, dairy, anything to rich, etc.


----------



## Winnow

well my apricot is like a garbage can she eats anything.
And she never has a upset tummy.

Charly did sometimes have tummy trouble but not anymore.

And Vaka well I dont know about her.

I think that if a dog gets just dry food he has a more sensitive stomach.
So I give my dogs all kind of foods, just nothing bad for them.

This is just something I found out with my old dogs my cavalier ate everything never had any problems our lab ate just dry food if he got something else he got mayor problems and the pups of the cavalier I had also get upset tummy, they just eat dry food.


----------



## taxtell

Filp is an empty stomach puker too, actually.
If I sleep in and feed him later he may throw up.
However, he hasn't done that since we switched to the PMR diet.

Variety wise, he adjusts to new foods fast.


----------



## Mister

Ha Ha Ha my darn dog does the throwing up bile too!!! Its such a pain. I guess i fed kind of early last night so early this morning Mister woke me up by doing his pre throwing up noises. So i let him out, he threw up then came in and drank water and ate all his breakfast.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

Boggles my mind how they can be heaving their guts out one second and the next second they're eating their breakfast as though nothing happened. LOL


----------



## FUZBUTZ

kanatadoggroomer said:


> Boggles my mind how they can be heaving their guts out one second and the next second they're eating their breakfast as though nothing happened. LOL


I totally agree. We have had many different breeds of dogs through the years, have only had poodles for about 3 yrs now, and have never had stomach issues until now. We have 2 toy and 2 standard poodles. No stomach probs with our toys, but both standards will vomit if they eat and then drink a lot of water afterwards, so we try to not let that happen. Giving them charcoal treats helps them with thir digestion.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Riley is a bilious vomiter and will vomit quite frequently (mostly at 3am :rolffleyes. I give him a biscuit at bed and he does better, but its still an issue. He can eat Anything though and not get an upset stomach! Garbage gut supreme!


----------



## *tina*

Captain hasn't seemed to have any stomach issues, so far. The switch from what the breeder had him eating to our preferred food went just fine. My mutt has food allergies. She is part Shar-pei and it seems like they have lots of skin issues related to foods, which she does on foods with any gluten or wheat products. So we buy super premium food and deal with it.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

Poodle Lover said:


> No stomach sensitivity here, yy spoos will pretty much eat anything. They are ok with kibble, as long as it's mixed with home cooked, raw and different types of meat, kibble etc.


same here, we mix kibble with yogurt and olive oil or kibble with raw lamb medallions- they don't have problems with that (they do get some table finger lickin' leftovers)



kanatadoggroomer said:


> Boggles my mind how they can be heaving their guts out one second and the next second they're eating their breakfast as though nothing happened. LOL


from what I've read, its not such a big deal for dogs to throw up as it is for people


Fallie will 'spit up' a little after she drinks water- but she doesn't dribble on the floor, she just burps it up a little and then swallows it 
Ocsi (usually if he drinks a whole bowl of water after exercising and he's painting heavily) will spit up some water too

but they've got pretty tough tummies I guess


----------



## poodleholic

Beau needs a before-bed snack to prevent bile puking in the morning (plain yogurt or lowfat cottage cheese), but other than that, he can pretty much eat anything (and WILL at every opportunity)! I called Maddy my "iron guts" because she's just never had a problem with anything. Lucia can handle a wide variety of foods, too, and doesn't have any GI issues. They're fed EVO (all 3 varieties), fresh meats and chicken breast, sardines, wild Alaskan Salmon, blueberries, watermelon, pears, apple, steamed veggies, baked sweet potatoes w/cinnamon and a tad of butter, and they love, love, love their meatballs and pasta with red sauce, almost as much as they do their spinach and cheese omelettes! But PIZZA is the all time favorite for them all!


----------



## Mister

Yeah you'd think after throwing up that you wouldnt feel like eating but thats the whole reason Mister is throwing up so eating helps settle his stomach. He also does the hacking up a blob of water if he drinks too much too fast....darn dog. It seems to always surprise him when he does it too...he looks at me like what the heck was that lol.


----------



## Olie

Let me tell you it is no fun. 

I guess we are going to buy a large crate for her. She is so well behaved in the house too...but we had another accident today on the living room floor I really have no choice. 

But we did start on adding in the no grain yesterday so......somewhat expected. 

I just cannot wait until we figure something out. I knew immediatly this morning because her belly was growling and her bootie will too, and she would not eat. I just hate seeing her dealing with this. Other than that I sware she's the biggest sweetheart. We have been advancing her training too, she loves to please!!


----------



## Savannah

Olie said:


> One of my two spoos has a touchy belly, Suri. As for the entire group, I agree if they have not eaten well, they can get upset and throw up the yellow bile. With Suri - we are trying to determine if it is a food issue or a stress issue - which becomes a food issue and on both instances comes the diarrhea. :rolffleyes:
> 
> We are going back to NO grain with Suri. And trying out Taste of Wild.
> 
> From what I am reading, breeders would know best, that it is somewhat difficult or even impossible to breed out IBS, or IBD because anything could bring this on. Stress is one issues and food allergies. I would think temperament would play a key in some of that - so I wonder maybe that could be place to start?. Addisons is another disease that has symtoms of IBS.


 Flash definitely throws up yellow bile on an empty stomach. He had it very bad when he was a puppy (throwing up if it had been more than three hours since his last meal) but has since improved massively (he can go ten hours or more, and never vomits in the middle of the night). Not sure if he grew out of it or if his new food was responsible for the change.

We do have to feed grain free; he pukes up anything with grains. He didn't like the taste of Wellness, although it was good for him physically, so now we're feeding Taste of the Wild, and I'm immensely happy with it.

I can see why you're concerned, but honestly, once you find something that works for your dog, that sensitive stomach really isn't a problem at all. Flash hasn't had a single food related problem in all the months since we switched to TotW.

What you should be very concerned with is bloat. Poodles get tons of health tests, but I think bloat kinda hangs out under the radar. It is partially genetic, and it's very dangerous. There needs to be a lot more awareness out there, as we're one of the top five breeds for it, and genetic predispositions should be known.


----------

